# Hunting ?



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I think after tasting some deer sausage/jerkey/steak this weekend, I'm going to go out and bag a deer. My father owns 15 acres of land and deer are constantly running into our yard, but the bucks always stay up in the wood and just snort and make a bunch of ruckus whenever I'm near them...We had approx. 8 does on our property last time I was home all together w/o any bucks following...Makes me a little suspicious this time of year...so I think there's a big boy lurking up there...Now, my question is, since this is privately owned land what restrictions are there as far as method(bow/gun?), Tags? etc...? I don't care to take more than 1 and will probably go for a doe anyway since they need thinned a little here...thanx in advance.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use a landowners permit if you have over 10 acres. I believe you can also hunt on your parents land without a licences but I would check the ODNR site to be sure. Also you can only hunt with what ever is legal for the time. In this case bow or crossbow.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/huntregs/category7exemptions_p10.htm

This is what I looked at earlier and it's probably common sense to those of you who have hunted regularly, but this will be my first season probably in December. Does this mean I don't need tags and can just pick up a bow and go if it's on my parent's property? That just doesn't seem quite right. If anyone can shed some light on this please let me know!?!?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You Better Check Your Game Laws But I Think You Dont Need A License Or Tag If You Hunt On Your Own Property. Alot Of Farmers Do This To Protect Thier Crops.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

you don't need the license or the deer tag, but when you get one you stil need to check it in at a check in station. Just make your temp. tag with your name, address, time of kill and county.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 gave you the right info., but before doing ANYTHING, you need to get the regulations booklet and READ THEM. Number of acres owned doesn't effect using a land owners tag. If you own property, then you can hunt on it. Also, there's a lot more to it than just picking up a bow and going out to shoot a deer. If you've never been bowhunting before, you aren't going to be ready by December.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis is right about being ready for hunting the deer. I know a lot of people do just that though. They go buy a crossbow, shoot it a couple of times and off to the woods you go. But you owe it to yourself and the sport to spend some time getting to know the weapon and its limitations. Make sure to shoot it with proper broadheads a practice with the broadheads because in many cases the pattern from field tips is different from that with the broadheads. Not understanding EXACTLY where your shot is going will very likely end up in wounded and lost deer. I am not trying to scare you out of hunting but you may want to make sure you prepare well for the hunt.

If you are an experience gun user, you could opt to wait until gun season. The chance of success for someone less experienced in hunting is higher during gun season. You can usually sight in a gun within a day or so to enable shots to 50-60 yards.

Regardless of what you choose to do remember that safety is the primary concern. If you bag a deer, that is great but we don't want any accidents to happen. And it does not have to only be a gun where the fatal accidents occur. I have heard of a few deaths caused by self inflicted crossbow shot wounds.

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I'm not a stranger to shooting bows/guns....I just meant if it was just that way that I could take my bow out and go hunt....By no means would I ever just go out and waste an animal by injuring it and leaving it...I've shot plenty of weapons, just not for hunting...mostly targets to help my brothers sight their guns/bows in for deer season...If there's one thing I've been taught in life, respecting weapons is about as serious as it gets...as for owing more to the sport...I've scouted now for over a year and love to sit and watch everything that's going on around me....Don't plan on walking into to the woods and randomly just shooting away  Would be just as good of a year if I didn't shoot anything at all


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's good to hear. I didn't mean to be critical, but many people do go out completely unprepared. Good luck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was not trying to attack in any way with my earlier post. I just wanted to make sure that you went out prepared. I have seen it first hand and have heard stories that are unbelievable. But it sounds like you have a good deal of experience with weapons. So get out there and have fun and be safe!

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't take it personally guys...I don't wanna add to a lot of the commotion that is already out there, therefore I will learn whatever I can additionally...The biggest question was whether or not I had to get my tags...My father bought this land this year that's why I was  
I'll feel a lot better knowing I won't have to deal with the following:

I've heard the same stories and my oldest brother now almost 30 I think actually has one of the scariest ones. He was sitting while my uncle and grandfather were driving...He was perched on the top of a ridge and the deer were going to basically be funneled right to him...Well, a doe comes through and he takes his shot...Hit it, no question about it...the deer ofcourse has its initial take off and a second shot sounds....By this point my brother is confused....turns out there was another guy sitting on the other side of the ravine w/o hunter orange on  Shot the same deer from the opposite direction  To this day I'm thankful that they were both shooting downward and not directly across...Considering this guy was a total yahoo my bro decided the deer wasn't worth the argument let alone the two shells now in it...one directly in front of the ribcage and the other near the hindleg...guess who probably shot it in the butt! It's good to know that there are serious people out there still....now, don't even get me started on some of the "fisherman" out there!!!


----------

